# frozen eggs



## Yasminka21 (Jan 26, 2019)

Has anyone frozen their eggs a few years ago and then managed to unfreeze them and use them to have a baby? If so, would you mind sharing your experiences? I have frozen eggs that I want to use but cannot seem to find anyone who has successfully used frozen eggs to have a live birth.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hoping I think your meaning embryos, there a big difference between eggs and embryos and unfortunately because an egg is only one cell, they don’t seem to freeze and defrost as well as an embryo with many cells.
Clinics do offer frozen eggs to ladies who want to use donor eggs, they’re usually done at a lower price as the success rates are not as high as with a cycle using fresh eggs, depending on how many eggs you froze, out of 10 say, hopefully you would get one or two decent embryos, if your lucky you could possibly get one or two more.


----------



## Yasminka21 (Jan 26, 2019)

thank you for replying


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

A friend of mine froze her eggs in the clinic where I had my IVF, but she did it cos she wants to concentrate on her carrier. From what I know she plans to unfreeze eggs and have a baby only in the future. She asked the clinic lots of questions, particularly about the process of freezing and unfreezing, and the clinic ensured that she won't have any problems with unfreezing eggs when she will be ready to have a baby. x


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi. I had 9 frozen eggs that had been frozen for 5 years and out of the 9 after they was defrosted we had 5 good quality embryos created, one resulted in our son who is now 22 months and we froze the remaining 4 embryos and used another one in March This year and I’m currently 34 weeks pregnant - it’s definitely worth a try x


----------



## Yasminka21 (Jan 26, 2019)

thank you for the positive reply! It makes me feel like it is worth a try...


----------



## ApolloCat (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi Yasminka, 

I am in the same situation. 

I have frozen eggs. I wish now I'd frozen some embryos but I don't think I understood properly what I was being told. Plus I would have had someone else's sperm making up the embryo and obviously my partner would not want that. I was single when I had my eggs frozen.

I want to know if there's anything you can do to prepare your body for implantation as we won't be on all the IVF meds. 

ie Is there a diet to follow and should we have acupuncture, would all of that make a difference?


----------

